# What's the current go-to quiet yet cheap PSU?



## wthenshaw

Most PSU's are quiet until you have them at high load.

Higher efficiency = less wasted energy = less heat.

I'm sure you can find 3rd party reviews for the above PSU's and fine the noise levels for them.

Or spend a little extra and get a higher efficiency unit.

(or a fanless







)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Most PSU's are quiet until you have them at high load.
> 
> Higher efficiency = less wasted energy = less heat.
> 
> I'm sure you can find 3rd party reviews for the above PSU's and fine the noise levels for them.
> 
> Or spend a little extra and get a higher efficiency unit.
> 
> (or a fanless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I know that some of the Corsair PSU's (May have been seasonic It was a while back) don't start the fan till its reached over 50% load. So it'd be silent while browsing/watching videos but have a bit of noise while you're playing games/rendering etc. You could go for a fanless too, but generally a lot more for the same thing however.

I personally have never had a problem with "PSU Noise", only in those real cheap nasty power supplies that come with the cases and in OEM PC's.

If the PSU has a larger fan (120/140mm) I don't think you'll have a problem with noise generally, unless you are truly pushing it a lot.


----------



## wthenshaw

I don't think I have ever heard my SeaSonic M12II spin up fast (over my other fans in the rig)


----------



## fullderp

Actually I've just realised it's going to be more difficult because I want to use the Sugo SG08 case (or something similarly stylish / small)
The Be Quiet is 150mmx150mmx86mm and if I'm reading correctly that might be too large.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Most of the PSU's I'm seeing nowadays try to advertise "quiet" but does anyone have any experience with a genuinely quiet one, they can confirm is good?
> Here's 4 of the ones at my local supplier, under $100 AUD which advertise "quiet" functionality.
> 
> Antec Basiq VP-600P 600W Power Supply
> Cougar RS750 750W 80 PLUS Certified Power Supply
> Aerocool GT500S 500W Power Supply
> Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 500W Power Supply
> 
> Are any of these actually quiet and actually quite good?
> 
> The PC it's probably going to run will be a Mini-ITX rig, 4ghz Pentium G3258 Anniverary CPU, 8gb ram, Samsung 256gb SSD, I'd like the option of being able to install at least a mid to high range video card (don't need a monster / dual) - 770Ti at most kind of thing.
> There will be 2x3TB HDD's in the rig which will spin down 98% of the time except for weekly backups
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated - I'm not seeing many silent PSU or even PSU roundups in the last couple of years.


I do not have too much experience with the ones you have mentioned.

I have Corsair 650 Watt PSU, which is pretty awesome, I can't hear it over my Noctua fans, which are very-very quiet. Even under load. You can see my model in the signature.

Very consistent power supply too. Besides of being quiet...VERY reliable. My version is in my signature.

This one here is a step up, under $100 and with rebate at $75 Gold certified.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139060&cm_re=Corsair_650w-_-17-139-060-_-Product

Someone under the Corsair review also suggested Seasonic fanless 520W ("for complete silence" as he stated)


----------



## Dyaems

If you have the budget, just go with an X400 or X460 Fanless. A GTX 770 would not have problems with a 400w PSU. Although if you're going to use a GTX 770, might as well buy a semi-fanless powersupply (or something like that) since most likely the graphics card will be the noisiest component in your rig, specially at full load.


----------



## mikeaj

Pretty much all the options mentioned so far are more expensive than what the OP listed and are not one of the four there. Also, some of these aren't particularly quiet.

As for the four in the OP, typically nobody reviews those units because they're low-end models. So it's anyone's guess. However, I would definitely bet on the Pure Power L8 to be quietest of those. It's also reviewed, unlike the others (also not great quality, but... you need to compromise somewhere). Look for results under 250W or so in general.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/beQuiet/PurePower_L8_500W/6.html

For what it's worth, Antec's Basiq line has never been that great, especially the non-Delta models like that one. Same for the Aerocool and Cougar lines. The Be Quiet is from HEC, yeah, but so are the Cougar RS and Aerocool GT-S. Around that price in AUD there's Corsair CS-M, which is also not great quality but should be quiet. I'm not sure if anybody sells Cooler Master V (VS; Vanguard) at a low enough price.

Silverstone SG-08 Lite (I assume you'd get the Lite without the power supply) lists 160 mm max PSU depth, but I'm not sure if there are some gray-zone stipulations.


----------



## PureBlackFire

this is your best bet under all the listed conditions: CM VS450. if you can get this for under $100 it would be fine.


----------



## Raul-7

The fan on my SeaSonic X750 never spins up while I'm browsing.


----------



## MisterX1969

If you check around the ratings sites the FANLESS Seasonics are veyr very efficient and reliable

SeaSonic SS-520FL2 520W

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5191/seasonic-platinum-520-fanless-520-watt-80-plus-platinum-power-supply-review/index.html

The diff in price between the 460 w and the 520 w are pictured here they are PLATNIUM rated now like over 85% efficient, and were the best of all fanless ones in testing - check the reviews, seasonic beat all the other silent ones. Pretty glowing review above. So if you're going for full size one - I wouldn't go with another brand.

I just bought a HDPLEX 250 Watt silent Psu for my new silent build.

Not certain on your power draw - but I went with a 35-45 watt CPU on that system (4770t)
and a very efficient no fan video card the sapphire ultimate radeon r7 250 with heatsink.

Overall my system with optical SSD and 4 Mechanical Hdds should bareley ever pull more than 120 w

and that is the upper range of the "go to" PSU for silent builds the Pico PSU - made in 120 and 150 watt versions

I have used a Pico Psu 150w in my next cube build for years, VERY happy with it, after 5 years I did burn out A BRICK, but the psu unit itself is still rocking along sweet.
that system is an Athlon 64 X2 3800+ wich is also a 45 watt tdp.

Calculate your overall TDP, CPU, GPU, SSD is <1 watt to 3 watts, HDDS are maybe 10 each or less. My new system was potentially going to be too hardcore for a PICO, so I stepped up to the HDPLEX with flextronics brick (you have to buy separate) - that will let you know if you can go with a PICO, a HDPLEX, or a seasonic full size one.

IF you do , go with a seasonic, it needs to have lots of ventilation or case fans inside blowing air still, or position it where at least 2 sides are near vents.

the 3770t and 4770t are 90% the core i7 performance of their 125w TDP cousins the 3770 and 4770 - you can get by with a tiny one that is easy to put into your build if you go sparing with the watts

my latest rig (HDPLEX in lower left corner) 

mind you 3770t's have become way hard to find as they are from year 2011 and socket 1155 - my 4770t is custom order and took a month to arrive

OH MSI's website has a really easy to use WATTS calculator where you can plug in all the parts you are thinking about getttng and then see how many watts you really need

this other article compares 4 fanless full size models - http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cases/display/fanless-psu.html - Seasonic won again


----------



## olegplanets

http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_PSUs


----------

